# Carbon seatpost



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like a recommendation for great carbon seatpost. Is there one one the market as solid and reliable as a Thomson? Aluminum top is ok.
Thanks in advance-


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

You've answered your own question. You're not going to save much weight, and won't improve on a Thomson for reliability.

So, what are you trying to achieve, except maybe cool factor?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

USE Alien has been flawless for me on multiple bikes. Still in service on my TCR.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

The assumption here is that carbon has a bit more flex and comfort over aluminum. Is this assumption false?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

MerlinJude said:


> The assumption here is that carbon has a bit more flex and comfort over aluminum. Is this assumption false?


I can't perceive any difference. Others swear they can....so who knows. Either way though whatever difference there may or may not be would be really insignificant compared to tire choice and air pressure when it comes to smoothing out the ride.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pressure*



MerlinJude said:


> The assumption here is that carbon has a bit more flex and comfort over aluminum. Is this assumption false?


How about letting a few p.s.i. out of your tires. 

The solution to your comfort problems does not lie in the seatpost. There is really not that much seatpost exposed for there to be a lot of flex in different materials. In addition, the angle (vertical) does not create a lot of lever/flex type action. If comfort is a real issue then in addition to your tire pressure consider wider tires, bike fit, saddle, shorts... 

You already have a "great" seatpost with the Thomson.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

MerlinJude said:


> The assumption here is that carbon has a bit more flex and comfort over aluminum. Is this assumption false?


Personally, I don't think a seatpost is supposed to flex due to horizontal forces all that much; I'm mean, it's a simple "stick" of material - how complex should it ever have to be? That, and you should un-weight yourself from the saddle upon most major bumps you'd feel assumed difference in flex and comfort anyway. You want comfort? Adjust your tire pressure.

On the otherhand, I wouldn't doubt that carbon and aluminum resonate differently, and could do something about general, light roadbuzz.

But I'm not the engineer of the posts. My friend is flexing a CF post, and is keeping it for the sake of it being CF. He ain't dead, but god does that look silly. Somewhat puts out "hay there, I'm fat".

*aww Keeping Up With Junior took the words out of my mouth like, 10 minutes before me. Yarr.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thomson makes nice seatposts, if you only need 13mm of setback (with the setback model)....


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

You didn't specify, but if you're looking for a matte UD carbon, Easton is the only one I've seen so far. The EC90SL and Zero get good feedback on WW.com.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Look guys, I am simply looking for recommendations for a carbon seatpost based on reliability, no slippage and ease of adjustment.
(No lectures on tire size or air pressure are needed.)
Currently a have a carbon Ritchey Pro that slips a bit on my Merlin and a Thompson that is bomb proof on my dual suspension bike.
I'd like to stay with carbon on the road bike but want something that will stay in place and be easy to adjust.
Thanks!


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

No cool factor, but I use a 27.2 mm. Nashbar carbon, zero set back, two bolt adjustment seat post in a Dean titanium. No slippage. No complaints It cost about $45. I don't know the weight, but I think they claimed ~ 220 g.

I would recommend it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MerlinJude said:


> Look guys, I am simply looking for recommendations for a carbon seatpost based on reliability, no slippage and ease of adjustment.
> (No lectures on tire size or air pressure are needed.)
> Currently a have a carbon Ritchey Pro that slips a bit on my Merlin and a Thompson that is bomb proof on my dual suspension bike.
> I'd like to stay with carbon on the road bike but want something that will stay in place and be easy to adjust.
> Thanks!


just looking at what you've experienced already, i'm wondering why you're still asking this question. the thomson is light, foolproof, strong, and looks good. it's A LOT less likely to slip in any frame. i don't really think that there is a carbon post made that can match that.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

MerlinJude said:


> Look guys, I am simply looking for recommendations for a carbon seatpost based on reliability, no slippage and ease of adjustment.
> (No lectures on tire size or air pressure are needed.)


...



MerlinJude said:


> The assumption here is that carbon has a bit more flex and comfort over aluminum. Is this assumption false?


. . .


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

if all you want is a simple recommendation then look at the Deda Superzero Seatpost.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ritchey Pro Carbon...


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> Ritchey Pro Carbon...



This is the one I am having a problem with the tilt slipping. What are you doing to prevent that? Maybe I'm not torquing down enough on it---
thanks


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Deda Elementi SuperZero carbon. "Two bolt" design. One of our mechanics has the aluminum version and he's a large guy. That sucker doesn't slip.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ritchey superlogic is the lightest carbon post i've found..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> ritchey superlogic is the lightest carbon post i've found..


"solid & reliable" were what he is looking for, not the lightest. does it hold as well as the wcs 2 bolt type? i've installed a couple, but not for bigger riders...yet. seems to hold pretty well for medium size people (up to about 175 or so...i guess).


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

theres no weight limit on the superlogic post and i dont see how it wouldn't work if its properly installed. riders shouldn't be doing any jumps on their road bikes or landing hard on their saddle...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> theres no weight limit on the superlogic post and i dont see how it wouldn't work if its properly installed. riders shouldn't be doing any jumps on their road bikes or landing hard on their saddle...


So, no riding on real roads? Potholes, rumble strips, train crossings, etc? I suppose some cities have velodromes.

If carbon is "stronger than any other material", then it shouldn't come with a dozen warnings about how it isn't strong enough to be treated like any other seatpost.:mad2:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> So, no riding on real roads? Potholes, rumble strips, train crossings, etc? I suppose some cities have velodromes.
> 
> If carbon is "stronger than any other material", then it shouldn't come with a dozen warnings about how it isn't strong enough to be treated like any other seatpost.:mad2:


i have 3 carbon posts and none say anything about it treating it different than aluminum posts. except for carbon paste and torque, but thats the standard.

real roads? i dont ride speed strips, and i dont hit potholes. i think in my 1000 last miles, i've hit maybe 1 pothole and that doesn't break a seatpost. We're not mountain biking right now..


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think I've ever done anything on a mountain bike that has been as jarring as hitting an unexpected bump or track on a road bike with 120psi tires.

Either the post is strong enough for bicycling (road, track, mountain, cross) or it isn't. If a seatpost isn't up for anything, I don't want to risk my precious ass on it. Carbon does not tend to fail gently, and a sheared seatpost does not make for a pretty injury. So if you can't recommend a seat post 100%, don't recommend it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> I don't think I've ever done anything on a mountain bike that has been as jarring as hitting an unexpected bump or track on a road bike with 120psi tires.
> 
> *Either the post is strong enough for bicycling (road, track, mountain, cross) or it isn't*. If a seatpost isn't up for anything, I don't want to risk my precious ass on it. Carbon does not tend to fail gently, and a sheared seatpost does not make for a pretty injury. So if you can't recommend a seat post 100%, don't recommend it.


Nah its not. Try doing some DH mtb riding and let me know if thats anything similar to road riding. and what bumps are you hitting? and why are you riding at 120psi? you can reduce your "pain" by 10% by dropping your pressure 10%. i ride at 100f/105r. its a very comfortable ride. and i avoid any big potholes and other large "bumps". 

i can recommend ritchey superlogic seatpost 100%. It is light, it looks good, and it works.


----------



## PBrooks (Apr 9, 2010)

New Ultimate works for me.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> If carbon is "stronger than any other material", then it shouldn't come with a dozen warnings about how it isn't strong enough to be treated like any other seatpost.:mad2:



HA HA HA HA Perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*What I do*



MerlinJude said:


> This is the one I am having a problem with the tilt slipping. What are you doing to prevent that? Maybe I'm not torquing down enough on it---
> thanks


I have a WCS aluminum version. I find you have to really torque down hard with the two opposing rail bolts. To get the saddle level, I get the bolts so they are 'snug" then tap it by hand to level it out. When I go to tighten the bolts, don't touch the saddle with your hand or it will shift the tilt. Once I have it in place it's solid. I stopped using mine as the aluminum version is just too stiff for my lower back. I have a couple of carbon seatposts, two Alpha Q's. Only one bolt, but I can get mine level. I'm not in the market for a new seatpost but if I were I'd consider a Ritchey Pro Carbon.

Well (edit here) i did not see that you already have a Ritchey Pro Carbon. The Thomson setback is a great seatpost, if the 13mm of setback works for you. I just think the layback version looks kind of lame on a road bike, but that's just me.

You might just try torquing down harder with the clamp bolts on the Pro Carbon. I clamp mine down until they won't tighten anymore. Never had a problem.


----------



## jsalicru (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you considered changing the clamp? I'm a heavier rider (210) and I've never had slip issues with my Ritchey Carbon Pro. If the problem you are having is slipping at the tilt clamp up top, perhaps consider some lock-tite.

Just some alternative solutions...


----------



## jsalicru (Nov 5, 2009)

delete.. I have no idea why it posted this twice..


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I use the 3T Doric Team seatpost on my Colnago. It's a 31.6 seatpost with setback and the thing is very sturdy. The carbon tubing they use is very thick, so I'm not worried about it holding up to potholes, etc. So far, so good, after a year of riding.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an Easton EC90 Zero on my A bike. Although there have been
many unfavorable reviews, mine has been flawless. The main thing I
notice on my A bike is the 31.8 seatpost is just so much less flexy.
It is a noticable improvement. My B bike has a Thompson Masterpiece.
It is aptly named, reliable, lightweight at 180 grams, get on on Ebay
and be done with it. Never tell the difference at 27.2 between carbon
and the Thompson. I have used lesser carbon brands and they are problematic.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Nashbar has three different versions for less than $40 right now.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> Nah its not. Try doing some DH mtb riding and let me know if thats anything similar to road riding. and what bumps are you hitting? and why are you riding at 120psi? you can reduce your "pain" by 10% by dropping your pressure 10%. i ride at 100f/105r. its a very comfortable ride. and i avoid any big potholes and other large "bumps".
> 
> i can recommend ritchey superlogic seatpost 100%. It is light, it looks good, and it works.


Try finding a good DH rider who descends in the saddle. Any smooth MTBer is going to be just as easy on a saddle as a road rider - it turns out that when you slam your taint into the saddle as hard as you can, it doesn't feel good. As such, people learn to not do that.

The unexpected hit on the road bike is going to do more than on a MTB, simply because you're not looking for it and don't unweight.

This hit will happen at 100psi or 120psi, same.

And you don't hit potholes, but wait until a group ride. You'll hit one soon enough. If not then, wait until a race. Then I guarantee you'll hit one. If you still haven't hit anything, well, you're not riding your bike enough.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> "solid & reliable" were what he is looking for, not the lightest. does it hold as well as the wcs 2 bolt type? i've installed a couple, but not for bigger riders...yet. seems to hold pretty well for medium size people (up to about 175 or so...i guess).


Do Ritchey posts have "continuous" tilt angle adjustment (like the Thomson) or only "discrete" (like Deda posts)? I can't tell from the pictures, and I really prefer the continuous adjustment.

Thanks.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

estone2 said:


> Try finding a good DH rider who descends in the saddle. Any smooth MTBer is going to be just as easy on a saddle as a road rider - it turns out that when you slam your taint into the saddle as hard as you can, it doesn't feel good. As such, people learn to not do that.
> 
> The unexpected hit on the road bike is going to do more than on a MTB, simply because you're not looking for it and don't unweight.
> 
> ...


yep i know a downhill rider that descends in the saddle, but his saddle and seatpost are real heavy and strong. but lets stick to the topic of seatposts and road bikes. 
yep i've done group rides, no i dont race because i have no interest in that, but i haven't hit anything more than a few cm deep that would worry me about BREAKING MY SEATPOST. The ritchey superlogic is one of the lightest carbon ones i can find and there is no weight limit on it. All you people that are afraid of carbon or can't afford carbon need to stop crying.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hank Stamper said:


> I can't perceive any difference. Others swear they can...


I agree with this. Never noticed a difference.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

MerlinJude said:


> Look guys, I am simply looking for recommendations for a carbon seatpost based on reliability, no slippage and ease of adjustment.


Easton EC70 for setback, EC90 for no setback.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Do Ritchey posts have "continuous" tilt angle adjustment (like the Thomson) or only "discrete" (like Deda posts)? I can't tell from the pictures, and I really prefer the continuous adjustment.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like an interesting distinction. What is the diff between continuous and discrete. My Ritchey Pro has a bolt on either side which does not control the tilt. I prefer the Thomson style as well.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that the top clamp style is a *critical* consideration here. The way that Thomson does it with a fore and aft bolt makes a very strong tilt adjustment. Does anyone know what carbon posts use this type of clamp? I think that the FSA K-Force does. What about the Deda Superzero?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Do Ritchey posts have "continuous" tilt angle adjustment (like the Thomson) or only "discrete" (like Deda posts)? I can't tell from the pictures, and I really prefer the continuous adjustment.
> 
> Thanks.


My Ritchey WCS is continuous.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MerlinJude said:


> Sounds like an interesting distinction. What is the diff between continuous and discrete. My Ritchey Pro has a bolt on either side which does not control the tilt. I prefer the Thomson style as well.


there you go again...i'm still not understanding why you don't just buy a thomson. is it that you just have to have carbon? the thomson would take care of every need/problem you have. and cost less.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

MerlinJude said:


> Sounds like an interesting distinction. What is the diff between continuous and discrete. My Ritchey Pro has a bolt on either side which does not control the tilt. I prefer the Thomson style as well.


Continuous = can be set to any angle.
Discrete = can be set only to a discrete, (finite) set of angles.

The bottom of the semi-circle shaped upper part of the post, the one that holds the saddle, has teeth/ridges. The top of the lower part of the post, the one that has the post, also have teeth/ridges. How they meet determines the saddle angle.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Syntace P6


----------

